# Bamboo Shrimp with other shrimp and plants



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone have Bamboo Shrimp long term. From what I understand they are filter feeders so I assume they are o.k with smaller shrimps like cherry and amano. Also went to see if they ruin fine-leafed plants.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

They won`t hurt a thing.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have read that there is a possibility that the filter feeding shrimp may "filter" out baby shrimp, but other than that I do not see any problems at all. I have not had experience with filter feeding shrimp myself, so I'm just relaying what I've read in the past.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Just thought of something. I run a UV. Do you think this would destroy some of it's food source?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I consider them very poor competitors for food, so no longer house them with anybody else. Back when I did so house them, at least a couple of times we watched the Singapores downstream of female Amanos releasing fry, working the current for the food. The fry were doomed in any case, so no big deal there. If I wanted Cherry offspring, I would not co-house them.


----------

